# Openvpn Samba: Problem mit Geschhwindigkeit

## chilla

Hi, 

ich habe einen vserver auf dem openvpn und darauf lauschend ein samba läuft. Mit der default-verschlüsselung (ich glaub das is blowfish) und ohne comp-lzo sieht meine config so aus:

```

port 1194

proto udp

dev tun

[...]

#cipher AES-256-CBC

#comp-lzo

```

In diesem vpn kann ich per scp mit 700kb/s übertragen (Limit ist hier glaub ich mein DSL). 

Wenn ich über den gleichen Tunnel jedoch Samba laufen lassen mit folgender config:

```

[global]

[...]

   server string = %h server

   wins support = no

   dns proxy = no

    hosts deny = 0.0.0.0

    hosts allow = 10.8.0.0/255.0.0.0 localhost 127.0.0.1

    interfaces = 10.8.0.1/24 lo 127.0.0.1 localhost

    bind interfaces only = yes

    socket address = 10.8.0.1

[...]

    socket options = TCP_NODELAY

[...]

```

Allerdings erreiche ich per Samba nur unschöne 150 kb/s. 

Ich denke schon, dass das smb-Protokoll nicht das schnellste ist und die implementierung in Samba auch nicht. Allerdings finde ich den Unterschied doch schon ziemlich groß. 

CPU und Ram scheinen keine Flaschenhälse zu sein. 

Ich würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen, wie man diesem Tier ein wenig in den Arsch treten kann  :Wink:  Irgendjemand irgendwelche Ideen? Vielen dank schonmal! 

Schönen Gruß aus Braunschweig.

----------

## SvenFischer

Kannst Du Übertragungsfehler ausschließen?

----------

## chilla

Eigentlich ja. Ich wüsste zumindest nicht, warum bei scp nicht die gleichn übertragungsfehler passieren sollten.

----------

## minimike

Läuft Samba nicht mit UDP?

----------

